# Norris Lake



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Just got back from four days down at Norris Lake with my wife (no kids with us, it was so relaxing). Managed to get out on the water in the mornings and managed to pick up roughly 18 - 20 small mouth and large mouth bass, most on small bass colored crank baits and dark colored wacky worms. Most of the fish were small, it was a slow bite. Did manage a nice 4 lb small mouth off some rocks. Water was really clear, in calm water you could see down at least eight to ten feet. Stayed at a house at Deerfield Resort. Not sure why I look cross eyed in the photo, but I didn't want to snap another picture because I wanted to get him back into the water (all fish were released). Got to try out my new Skeet Reese Crankbait rod and Carbonlite Reel, I really liked them, very light and very smooth casting but with enough strength to easily handle the large small mouth.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

nice fish! That is a beautiful lake, did you happen to get a crappie report while you where there/ how is the lake level


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Based on that picture, looks like the water level is down about 6-8 feet.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Didn't talk to anyone that was fishing for crappie, actually I only saw about 20 boats total on the water the four days we were there. That lake shuts down after labor day and the houses get really cheap to rent as well - it's like having your own private 35,000 acre lake. 

The water level is about 14-1/2 feet below full pool and compared to the same time when we went down last year it's about 3' lower than 2009. For the most part it's a deep lake and other than watching out for points that extend into the lake it's still safe to run around even with the water level down.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice fish,sounds like you have a great time on Norris when your there. I go in the spring mostly with a brother and a few friends n have been doing so 14 out of the last 18 yrs or so. Have been staying n the springs dock area the last 6 yrs or so when I fish and ether stay there or the condos at shangi. I mainly target the stripers,walleye n pan fish in the spring,(4 lb sm in my record ).Really love that lake !


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Lynxis said:


> Based on that picture, looks like the water level is down about 6-8 feet.


Norris is the very first reservoir in the Tennessee Valley Authority chain of lakes and as such the TVA uses it to buffer the rest of the chain to prevent floods, keep the other reservoirs flowing and water at the appropriate levels to sustain cooling and generation at their power plants. Water levels fluctuate approx. 20 feet between full summer pool and winter pool. Here's a link to the TVA website for Norris that shows the water levels on a daily basis.

All that being said...We go down there a few times a year (including Christmas - can't wait!) and when you catch the lake at the right times the fishing is awesome. I've caught all four species of bass in the lake (stripers, largemouth, smallmouth and spotted/Kentucky) in the Big Creek area a few miles above the dam. Great lake with incredibly clear water - cmalinowski, you're right. Seeing 10-12 feet down is quite a treat when coming from our Ohio waters... 

Great pic of the smallie - thanks for the post!

Bob


----------

